# Requesting help for mourning gecko that appears to have a cold



## geckohale (May 17, 2010)

We have a little Mourning gecko who seems to have a cold (I didn't even know they could get colds!). 

She is sneezing, has trouble swallowing, is bubbling liquid from her nose and sometimes her mouth. She has tried to eat little mealworms, but coughs them back up. 

Is there anything we can do to help her? She's wild, but hangs out around my computer table much of the time, so we could catch her and put her in an aquarium if recommended (of course she would never trust me again). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Take her to the vet.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

deefa139 said:


> Take her to the vet.


Don't know if there will be many reptile vets in Hawaii and looking after a wild gecko could be tricky but it sounds like letting nature take its course and hoping for the best or catching it and a visit to the vets are the only real options.

Someone that knows more about Mourning Geckos may have some ideas though.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

sounds like a Respiratory Infection, so a Vet is probably the best bet if you can, if you can lower the humidity in your room/ house somehow that would probably help.
If a Vet isn't an option try looking for some natural antibiotic foods, i think manuka honey is one, pollen and nectar mixes should also be good, i have some bee pollen granules which are said to be as well,
also a reptile multivitamin supplement might help boost its immune system


----------



## geckohale (May 17, 2010)

Mahalo for your help!!

Would love to be able to take her to a vet .... and I know one that could help her if I still lived in Long Beach. Unfortunately, all the vets I have found, at least on this island, are basically dog & cat vets. There are so many wild geckos here, I doubt many people care about any individual gecko (I'm kind of weird that way). And it's even illegal to keep most of the geckos here as "pets" (especially day geckos).

We had a recent storm & it has been real humid lately, but I'm not sure how to reduce the humidity. I can put her in an aquarium and put it over a heating pad (we've checked the setup repeatedly to make sure it doesn't get too hot), but don't think that would help the humidity.

Is manuka honey raw? I've never see that brand here, but could have missed it. We do have some local honey, so I can try to see if I can get her to eat that. And I will see if we can find reptile vitamins in one of the local pet stores.

We've never seen one with a respiratory infection before, even though we have hundreds of geckos roaming around. Wonder how she got it? She lives in the house and I don't think she ever goes outside. Poor little girl. 

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

geckohale said:


> Mahalo for your help!!
> 
> Would love to be able to take her to a vet .... and I know one that could help her if I still lived in Long Beach. Unfortunately, all the vets I have found, at least on this island, are basically dog & cat vets. There are so many wild geckos here, I doubt many people care about any individual gecko (I'm kind of weird that way). And it's even illegal to keep most of the geckos here as "pets" (especially day geckos).
> 
> ...


Nor have i heard of it in the wild, but i guess it must happen, or else where would the pathogens causing it in captivity come from,
local honey might be worth a go if you cant get manuka, but you should be able to find it online or in healthfood shops.
As for reducing humidity, a dehumidifier or Air conditioning would be the best, but i guess opening windows and fans on high would reduce it a little. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=man...ey &rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:unofficial&tbm=shop


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

there immune systems are given a kick too in warmer temps for breif periods, this might help, if there is a way to provide it.


----------



## geckohale (May 17, 2010)

*Humidity*

Mahalo, SublimeSparo

We always have all our windows & doors open, and the fans are usually all on, too. We don't have A/C. 

Will check our health food store (there are 2 in town) for the honey, but won't be surprised if they don't have it (I can't even get White Wave tempeh here). Ordering anything usually takes a week or more and shipping is often incredibly expensive as they all seem to want to ship UPS.

We can look around for a dehumidifier when we go into town.

Mixed some honey with a little hot water & put it next to her, but she doesn't appear to be interested. I'm leaving it there (until the ants find it, anyway) in case she changes her mind.

Appreciate your help. I know there isn't much you can advise in a situation like this.


----------



## geckohale (May 17, 2010)

*Immune systems...*

Thanks, Salazare Slytherin

It looks like our best bet is to catch her before it cools off tonight and put her in an aquarium over a heating pad (we've tested it before to make sure it doesn't get too hot, plus always give them room to get away from the heat part)

And maybe I can get her to drink some of the "food spray" vitamins in water.

She sure won't like it, of course.


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

geckohale said:


> Thanks, Salazare Slytherin
> 
> It looks like our best bet is to catch her before it cools off tonight and put her in an aquarium over a heating pad (we've tested it before to make sure it doesn't get too hot, plus always give them room to get away from the heat part)
> 
> ...


Did you have any luck catching/ treating her?


----------

